# Sony eq repair



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good day was wondering if anyone could recommend a repair person/company for me. I have an old school Sony eq. Powers up, Everything adjusts even beeps when being adjusted. Seems like it's not receiving a signal from the patch cord thanks


----------

